# Achtung mal wieder ne Keylogger mail -.-



## udanda (5. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin gerade von der Arbeit zuhause und dachte mir : " Hmm viell. ist endlich dein beta key von d3 im Postfach xD 
Als ich dann mein Postfach kontrollierte, sah ich Post von Blizzard 
Top! Aber beim Lesen der E-mail dann das :
Greetings from Blizzard Entertainment! 

 We’re gearing up for the forthcoming launch of Diablo III and would like to extend you an invitation to participate in the beta test. If you are interested in participating, you need to have a Battle.net account, which you can create on our Battle.net website.

 We will flag you for access to the Diablo III beta test when we begin admitting press. You do not need to go through the opt-in process.

 To secure your place among the first of Sanctuary’s heroes,Please use the following template below to verify your account and information via email.

 * Name:
* Battle.account name:
* Password:
* Country:
* E-mail Address:

 Thanks and see you all in the Burning Hells!




Wer darauf reinfällt selber schuld 

Aber hab mir gedacht ich warne trotzdem mal davor 

Greetz UdAnDa


----------



## Dagonzo (5. Oktober 2011)

udanda schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade von der Arbeit zuhause und dachte mir : " Hmm viell. ist endlich dein beta key von d3 im Postfach xD


Darauf wirst du lange warten können. Den bekommst du in deiner Accountverwaltung aber ganz sicher nicht per Mail.


----------



## Tikume (5. Oktober 2011)

Ein Glück, dass nicht jeder User hier für jede Phishing Mail die er bekommt nen Thread aufmacht.


----------



## Davatar (6. Oktober 2011)

Jau wie gesagt, da gibts keine E-Mails von Blizzard. Du musst selbst im Battle.Net überprüfen, ob Du freigeschaltet worden bist.


----------



## udanda (6. Oktober 2011)

Sorry das man andere user warnen wollte -.- 
Buffed wird echt immer unfreundlicher ...


----------



## Idala (7. Oktober 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass nicht jeder User hier für jede Phishing Mail die er bekommt nen Thread aufmacht.



Falsch, habe heute morgen um 4.20 eine E-Mail von Blizzard erhalten in der stand das ich für die Beta freigeschaltet wurde, was ich Beachten muss und Tipps zur Installation.
Habe im Account nachgeguckt und - tadaaa - Freischaltung erfolgreich.

Man bekommt also ne Mail mit der Info das man freigeschaltet ist, aber Keys gibts nimmer.

LG


----------



## Tikume (13. November 2011)

Schön dass das nur rein gar nichts mit meinem Post zu tun hatte ...


----------



## Diaboltz (13. November 2011)

Ich würde ja meine Mail mal ändern wenn ihr damit Probleme habt.

Und auch aufpassen wo ihr überall die E-Mail postet.


----------



## Jinai (13. November 2011)

doch, es gibt noch keys.

ich habe einen bekommen von blizzards facebook aktion, sweepstakes oder so hieß die.

habe erst gedacht, es wäre ein fake, aber was soll schon schief gehen, wenn man einen angeblichen key aufseiner account seite ausprobiert 

kurz darauf konnte ich anfangen die diablo 3-beta zu zocken und war happy wie bolle x)


----------



## spectrumizer (13. November 2011)

@TE: Vielen Dank für deine gut gemeinten Absichten. Aber Tikume hat schon recht.



Tikume schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass nicht jeder User hier für jede Phishing Mail die er bekommt nen Thread aufmacht.



Deswegen mache ich hier auch mal zu.

Die gleiche Mail mit gleichem Wortlaut und gleicher Bauernfängermasche ist schon eine ganze Weile im Umlauf. Ich persönlich hab letzte Woche von unterwegs mit meinem Laptop gearbeitet und da meinen Spam Filter nicht drauf. Drei oder vier von diesen Mails hab ich da innerhalb von zwei Tagen bekommen.


----------

